# Agora que já tenho a minha estação montada e a funcionar, o que fazer a seguir??



## JoniFili (25 Jan 2012 às 11:04)

Bons dias,

Depois de um tempo (demasiado longo para mim) de procura e disponibilidade e etc, já comprei e montei a minha estação (Watson W8681 com o modulo de alimentação solar), cujos dados podem ser consultados em www.casadasmaquinas.eu/cumulus .

A estação ainda não está na localização final, que será mais alta e desimpedida, pois aguardo que me entreguem a chave do telhado do prédio para a montar.

e agora... como posso contribuir mais?

Gostava de ouvir as vossas opiniões e sugestões.

Um abraço,
JF

PS - A estação no Weather Underground é a ILISBONA4


----------

